# استفسار : بخصوص برامج البلازما والتحويل الي جي كود



## منصور888 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اعزائي .. يوجد لدي استفسار
اولا ماهي البرامج المفضلة لتصميم موديلات قص البلازما 2d وطرق التحويل علما ان كود البلازما يختلف عن كود الروتر 
ثانيا ... انا عملت تصميم بـ الاوتوكاد ونقلتة علي الارت كام لكي اقوم بعملية التحويل الي الجي كود وعندما ذهبت لقائمة باث تول امر حفظ غير مفعل ( علما انني مستجد علي الارت كام )
هل من الممكن شرح طريقة التحويل علي الارت كام 

ثالثا .. هل ماك 3 روتر يسخدم للبلازما بدون مشاكل ؟ 

اخواني ارجو المساعدة واتمنى لو شخص عنده برامج تخدم البلازما يضع رابط التحميل 

ااسف للاطالة


----------



## chawkiz (2 ديسمبر 2010)

SHEETCAM
افضل برنامج يستخدم للبلازما 

يجب ان تكون في DXF بعض التعديلات لكي تقوم بقص الحديد يعني 
نقطة البداية ستكون المفتاح لقص البقية يعني سوف اوافيك بصورة تفهم بها كيف تتم العملية 






مع العلم يجب ان تتوفر للمكنة تورش هاي كنترول

لقيس المسافة بين الحديد المقطوع بالتوازي 

و كدلك يجب ان تكون الجي كود يحمل امر M03 M05
في كل مرة يبدا القص عبارة كل ما تحرك الاكس


----------



## منصور888 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

حبيبي والله كلامك صحيح 100% 
المشكلة عندي كل ما ابحث عن موضوع او شرح اجدة خاص برواتر 
البلازما كما تفضلت في كل حركة للمحور لابد وجود m05 /m03 
طبعا انا وجدت بعض البرامج منها المجاني plasma777
هذا برنامج حلو وخفيف ومجاني ولكن اذا حولت بواسطتة وقمت بادراجة في في الماك لا يظهر لي شي ولا اعرف السبب 
ومعظم الغرب الامريكان لاحظتهم شغالين علي برنامج sheetcam برنامج امكانيته قوية لكن ليس بمجاني تجربة يعمل الي 180 سطر 

عموما من اعماق القلب اقدم لك شكري وخالص امتناني لك وفي انتظار عودتك


----------



## chawkiz (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ادا كنت اون لين فانا ما زلت كدلك 
بالنسبة لبرنامج الشيت كام يمكن الاستغناء عليه 
تماما 

و دلك ان اضفت عدة اسطر بسيطة لجي كود متلا 

m03 plzma on 
g4 insert x time to open hole
work 
m05 plazma off


----------



## منصور888 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة


----------



## autrui (2 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام أخي
أنا أعمل على برنامج ninos إنه برنامج غير مجاني و في غاية السهولة عندي نسخة منه بالفرنسية
إذا كنت تجيد الفرنسية فأنا مستعد لان أرسله لك,


----------



## منصور888 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يعطيك العافية عزيزي واشكرك علي حرصك 
انا ماعندي مشكلة في البرامج ان كانت مجانية او العكس ولكن اود التجربة اذا كانت كفائتها عالية 
اشتريها لا مانع لدي .. ولكن لا اريد ان اشتري برامج واكتشف ان الخلل ليس من التحويل 

عموما ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة اتمنى قراتها وشكرا


----------



## منصور888 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ياخوان مايصير منتدى يضم نخبة من المهندسين مافية احد يقدم مساعدة لاخوة
انا عملي متعطل حتى لو تدلوني علي كيفية شراء الشيت كام ولكن عن تجربة 

يعني انا الوحيد اللي شغال علي البلازما ؟؟!!! غير معقول


----------



## chawkiz (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء لا تتكلم هكدا 

انت الدي طلبت ان اضيفك على ام اس ان لاكن اضفتك و لم تتصل


----------



## chawkiz (6 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكرة كبيرة في مجال لبلازما و لاكن الرجاء الاتصال


----------



## منصور888 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي شوقي علي اهتمامك .. ولكن ماوصلتني اضافة .. ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة 

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابـوخليل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (10 يناير 2012)

الأخ شوقى ياريت تفيدنا بخبرتك فى البلازما وكيفية التعامل مع الرسم حتى يتم القطع ولكم الشكر...


----------



## NAIM M (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة كيفية استخدام الارتكام فى البلازما


----------

